# Internal shifter cable routing



## floxy (Apr 13, 2009)

I currently have Shimano 105 shifters and Ultegra rear der, which I love! Are these shifters capable of internally routing the shifter cable? I'm looking at a new carbon handlebar and like the look of everything internally routed.


Thanks


----------



## WhyRun (Dec 29, 2008)

My 105 shifters on my training bike can't internally route both cables. Unless they changed it for 2009, I think only Dura Ace has internal for both cables... could be wrong...


----------



## davidka (Dec 12, 2001)

You're right, only DA 7900 has under tape shift cable routing, the 2010 Ultegra group will have it too.


----------



## Shojii (Nov 27, 2004)

You could try nokons.

http://velonews.com/article/6575 (thanks Lennard...)


----------

